# Chris Wraight's Parting of the Ways (Audio)



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Just listened to the extract. The hall speech by Russ was very epic and the voice actor really brought him to life. I've never been eager to buy a BL audiobook before. And the plot itself is interesting:

_On a distant world, Bjorn, Great Wolf and successor of the primarch Leman Russ himself, falls in battle, his body irreparably broken after a great victory over a daemonic foe. As his life ebbs away and the priests try to save him by any means necessary, the Great Wolf remembers the primarch’s departure and his ascension to his role.
_


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Just listened to the extract. The hall speech by Russ was very epic and the voice actor really brought him to life. I've never been eager to buy a BL audiobook before. And the plot itself is interesting:
> 
> _On a distant world, Bjorn, Great Wolf and successor of the primarch Leman Russ himself, falls in battle, his body irreparably broken after a great victory over a daemonic foe. As his life ebbs away and the priests try to save him by any means necessary, the Great Wolf remembers the primarch’s departure and his ascension to his role.
> _


I thought so too! Not only get to see Bjorns final moments 'alive', but also the last recorded appearence om Leman Russ. Epicly delivered.


----------

